# Segovia Spain has anyone been ????



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We are thinking about visiting Segovia, has anyone been? can you recommend a campsite in the area? We have a car so it doesn't have to be within walking distance. 

Also are there any other sights worth seeing in the area. 

Thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## 2years2go (Mar 20, 2011)

we stayed at camping aquaducto in 2007. we stayed quite a few days somit must have been ok.Long time ago but I remember we crossed the road and there was a bus going into Segovia. Walking distance to supermarket also. Segovia is a lovely little city with a beautiful square and cathedral. Lovely views to the surrounding mountains.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Not used a campsite there as we were in a Hotel, but can thoroughly recommend Segovia for a visit. Lovely walled city, with Castle at one end, and if I remember rightly a stunning museum in it.

One of the nicest Spanish cities we have visited.

Gary.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

From mr google.

http://www.euroresidentes.com/euroresiuk/guides-spain/guide-to-segovia.htm


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Segovia is well worth a visit.
We stayed at CAMPING EL ACUEDUCTO, Can't remember much about the site but no bad memories. As mentioned above, convenient bus into the centre and shops nearby.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We stayed at the Segovia camping El Acueducto a couple of years ago and it was ok - a typical city campsite on the outskirts.

The pitches at the far end are very small and in a grid with kerbs and trees everywhere. Not sure why we ended up on one of those pitches (we like to get away from the masses!) but suddenly we were surrounded by half a dozen French camping caristes.

We drove into Segovia the next morning to have a look around. There is an aire listed but it's the busy coach park during the day, but we found a free parking in a layby on the one way street leading up from the base of the alcazar to the old town centre.

There are some impressive buildings there as well as the Roman aqueduct.

Some piccies here :Segovia pix

Steve


----------

